

Triangular Notebook Design - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2011/07/17/triangular-notebook-design/
While this is for a paper notebook, it would be neat if this were also applied to a computer notebook or tablet.
======
lgeek
I'm probably stating the obvious, but to me it looks very awkward to write
over the diagonal crease caused by the binding.

------
efader
I wonder if they could do this to a computer notebook or tablet?

~~~
walexander
I'm sure someone could, but why would they want to?

A rectangular form factor for display has been the standard for decades. All
applications, save for some desktop widgets, are shaped accordingly.

Putting rectangular designs on this would waste lots of space at the corners,
and I don't see a ton of developers jumping to go support a triangular display
for their UIs.

~~~
jodrellblank
You didnt look at the article, did you?

~~~
Kwpolska
You didn't look at the parent, did you?

~~~
jodrellblank
Instead of saying 'yes I did"... someone wonders if a triangular tablet could
be built which unfolds into a square display, like the triangular notepad in
the article which unfolds into a square notepad.

They parent replies that nobody would want triangular tablets because of the
waste at the corners when drawing square shapes, and the well-known
rectangular nature of existing displays means nobody would jump at developing
triangular UIs. They completely missed that the point of the triangular
notepad is that it unfolds. That implies they didn't look at the article,
because it has a picture of the triangular notepad doing that.

~~~
walexander
In fact, I did look at the article.

When I thought of a computer notebook doing this, I was envisioning a keyboard
on the bottom like any other netbook.

I suppose in the tablet sense it might be possible.

------
hammock
If only my jeans had triangular pockets...

